

Big Brother potentially exists right now in our PCs, compliments of Intel's vPro - ferdo
http://www.tgdaily.com/hardware-opinion/39455-big-brother-potentially-exists-right-now-in-our-pcs-compliments-of-intels-vpr

======
jws
If it works as well for Big Brother as it does for me, we are safe. (I tried a
round of vPro motherboards on my last server buy and got unusable remote
screen access functionality with the added treat of an ethernet controller
that locks up sporadically under linux.)

~~~
ChuckMcM
Article is from 2008 but to reiterate jws' comment, exactly right. I'm sure
some big budget CIO or VP of IT said "We want to be able to do all this
management without sending someone out there." and Intel put their software
engineers on it and said "Voila!"

------
bradleyland
Remote administration at a hardware level isn't new. Not hardly. This is trash
journalism at its worst. Pulling together a list of technologies and outlining
a shallow examination of how they _could_ be abused isn't much use to anyone.
If we wanted to play that game, we could fill encyclopedias with lists of ways
computers _could_ be used to spy on us.

------
al2o3cr
Technology reporting, Glenn Beck-style. "I'm not saying your mother's a whore,
but..."

------
erikt
Good. It makes me feel less forever alone.

